# mighty no.9 ask for funding for dlc



## Missing_Nin (Oct 31, 2014)

whoa are you kidding?  didnt the game raise 4+mill on KS already?  where did all the money go?  you cant tell me with a straight face that this indie game cost 4+mill.  and now he's asking for funding for dlc when the games not even out yet.  why dont you release the game and use the money from that for dlc?

i guess he's trying to top even capcom/EA.  at least they take risk when they fund something.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2014)

Wait, I'm confused. Didn't his Kickstarter make, like, triple the amount required including stretch goals?

Also, hey look! It's Not-Zero! 
------------------------------

EDIT*
Okay, never mind, I'm wrong. The final stretch goal was 4 million, which they barely made in the first place (the rest of it had to be covered via paypal). Still, the fact that they're trying to fund DLC before the game even has a release date yet *is* still a little shifty. Why didn't they just make it a stretch goal in the first place? Did they _just now_ think of it?


----------



## SionBarsod (Nov 3, 2014)

Is that some Getter Robo I see?


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 3, 2014)

Sorry but the SJW's controlling this game are corrupt jerks


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 3, 2014)

You know these guys take people for idiots.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 5, 2014)

Too many SJW douchebags infecting that game and that specific company. I want to stay far away from it. No offense to Inafune.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 5, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> Sorry but the SJW's controlling this game are corrupt jerks



The hell are you talking about?


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 5, 2014)

Lord Yu said:


> The hell are you talking about?


One of the dev team is a female and she came out supporting anti-GG, which automatically garnered the support from SJW and Sarkeesian drone douchebags. Now the game is tainted before it even came out.


----------



## scerpers (Nov 5, 2014)

sounds smart to me


----------



## Damaris (Nov 5, 2014)

ExoSkel said:


> One of the dev team is a female and she came out supporting anti-GG, which automatically garnered the support from SJW and Sarkeesian drone douchebags. Now the game is tainted before it even came out.





> You're not joking


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 6, 2014)

ExoSkel said:


> One of the dev team is a female and she came out supporting anti-GG, which automatically garnered the support from SJW and Sarkeesian drone douchebags. Now the game is tainted before it even came out.



That's a stupid reason not to support a game.


A legitimate reason however is that they keep asking for more money. Fuck that.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> Sorry but the SJW's controlling this game are corrupt jerks





ExoSkel said:


> One of the dev team is a female and she came out supporting anti-GG, which automatically garnered the support from SJW and Sarkeesian drone douchebags. Now the game is tainted before it even came out.



*Kneels*
Shirker: "O Dear God. Why can't I just not care about this debacle in peace?"
God: "Fuck you"
Shirker: ""



Lord Yu said:


> That's a stupid reason not to support a game.
> 
> 
> A legitimate reason however is that they keep asking for more money. Fuck that.



Yu's got the right idea, though still a bit on the slippery side. This is a perfect reason to not toss any more of your money at them before the game's come out. F that S. Still, I feel like it shouldn't deter people from buying the game, since it's likely gonna be good with or without the not-Zero mission.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 6, 2014)

Lord Yu said:


> That's a stupid reason not to support a game.


It's one of the reasons. Another reason is like what you said.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 6, 2014)

With each asking campaign coming out of this game it gets sketchier and sketchier. I have some kind of faith that Inafune can deliver something but trying to build a mullti media franchise before you even have a demo  out is practically the definition of hubris.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 6, 2014)

Give me a break with this tinfoil crap. Dina has absolutely NOTHING to do with this project in any significant way. She's a fucking *community manager*. She manages a forum. That's it. SJW bullshit is not affecting this game at all.

Inafune is the sole source of everything greedy, forced and downright misleading about this project. He wants to reach the popularity of a 20 year old franchise in one year. He's already expanding to multimedia, asking for DLC and high production cost shit like voice acting trhough additional funding. For a game that got over 400% of its original funding. And the game isn't even out.

I have never seen a man in the gaming industry so willing to take credit for something he didn't make solely for the advertising aspect. Inafune didn't create Megaman nor did he design Megaman. He fucking said this in an interview when he was a much less known developer at Capcom. The first character in the Megaman series that he actually created from scratch was Zero. Megaman's creator and director of the original game is Akira Kitamura.

Koji Igarashi might have been the face of Castlevania for over a decade but he never took fucking credit for its creation. The man was humble. Inafune is just an attention whore and a greedy one at that. But also a smart one since he steered this kickstarter in a way that made it get funded over a "FUCK CAPCOM" sentiment.

Doesn't help that MN9 looks pretty damn mediocre.


----------



## SionBarsod (Nov 6, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Give me a break with this tinfoil crap. Dina has absolutely NOTHING to do with this project in any significant way. She's a fucking *community manager*. She manages a forum. That's it. SJW bullshit is not affecting this game at all.
> 
> Inafune is the sole source of everything greedy, forced and downright misleading about this project. He wants to reach the popularity of a 20 year old franchise in one year. He's already expanding to multimedia, asking for DLC and high production cost shit like voice acting trhough additional funding. For a game that got over 400% of its original funding. And the game isn't even out.
> 
> ...




"B-But it'll surely be the new Megaman! We'll show Capcom that we want a new Megaman game!"

It amazes me how many people actually believe this. A lot of people really didn't care about Megaman until the games actually stopped coming out. MN9 is never going to be the next Megaman like people want it to be. The fact that Inafune is asking for DLC before the actual game is out isn't a good look either.


----------

